# HP numbers for you all motor Sr20 guys



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

i got 155hp at the wheels and 135 lb/ft tq


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

What are your figures with the DET?


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

BlkB14-1996 said:


> *What are your figures with the DET? *


My guess is that you're looking at his "DET" figures.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Really now?? If im not mistaken..Ryan Besterwitch's SR20 with just bolt ons is making 149whp.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*NA Power*

I have 176 hp to the wheels and 146 lb/ft of torque.

Mike


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

hmm...i got 186whp and something like 146ft/lbs torque. kinda funny that your power is so high on a de stock, just sounds odd morepower.


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

bigtom said:


> *kinda funny that your power is so high on a de stock, just sounds odd morepower. *


One word ... $$$$$$


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

big power all-motor is priceless. all the people that helped with my car can say so. getting [email protected] NA with no nitrous was a lot of time and hard work money cant buy.....but its still not fast enough yet, hehe.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

bigtom said:


> *hmm...i got 186whp and something like 146ft/lbs torque. kinda funny that your power is so high on a de stock, just sounds odd morepower. *


Hey, it's me Mike, Tom, you know my motor is not stock!

Mike


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

ooops! sorry, hows that thing runnin? i got some new toys for my car when i get back. i really need to find some reasonable dyno time. id even trailer to LA to get it. they wanna stick me for like $185/hr in SD. any help? send me a pm.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

bigtom said:


> *ooops! sorry, hows that thing runnin? i got some new toys for my car when i get back. i really need to find some reasonable dyno time. id even trailer to LA to get it. they wanna stick me for like $185/hr in SD. any help? send me a pm. *


I am still playing around with the cam timing on the S3 cams some but I think I am up against the limits of the low port head.

I am gonna start on the big 2350cc motor as soon as the crank comes back from Crower. I wanna try to talk Clark into letting me use the N-1 head he has. I figure that should do over 200 to the wheels easy right?

Do you think you can find me a SR20VE? I want one for my NASA SRX car. 186 hp with just a stock motor and tuning is what I need to beat the turbo cars!

Mike


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

hey mike. i already talked to clark about putting the n1 head on my car. i called it first. though he didnt say yes yet he hinted we might be able to make it happen. you can have my head if you want it. i am pushing clark to get me as close to 2500cc as possible with compression of at least 13.5:1. i want a lighter crank and rods....maybe some of those titanium ones. i know its pricey, but i think its worth the money. 

how light are those nasa cars? i think after a few more changes my car should be about 1800lbs. hopefully i can get another chasis and just swap my engine back and forth. shouldnt the ve be allowed in the street class as long as it is restricred to the hp limit. im not sure how the rules are going.

i have an sr16 lined up so i can start building a new engine while playing with the other one. if you want my old engine maybe we can work something out later.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

My Classic put down 157.5 hp at 134.0 ft/tq


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

My 20VE stock put out 187hp, now with some add ons 210hp....crank


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Geez, those numbers make my 143.7whp and 131.4ft.lbs look like nothing. Although I do still have stock cams (91 intake cam), stock exhaust and ECU to upgrade.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

My SE-R has 140 bhp at 4200rpm and 132 ft lb tq. Take that.
and the best part is that it came that way


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

bigtom said:


> * i am pushing clark to get me as close to 2500cc as possible with compression of at least 13.5:1.
> *


what bore/stroke would you have to run to get 2.5 liters out of an sr20? what kind of sleves do you plan on running for that much bore? and why titanium rods,they cost like $1000 each! wouldn't aluminum be a better alternative? 
shawn


----------



## 97 Black SER (Apr 30, 2002)

152.2hp
130.0ft/lbs


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

180whp, VE, CAI, Exhaust, Headers, Soon to add cams for another 12whp give or take a little. (So this is where Bigtom and Mike hang out)


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> *Geez, those numbers make my 143.7whp and 131.4ft.lbs look like nothing. Although I do still have stock cams (91 intake cam), stock exhaust and ECU to upgrade.  *


Correction: Added S3's

151.3whp and 135.4 ft.lbs

Still have stock exhaust and ecu left to upgrade


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> Do you think you can find me a SR20VE? I want one for my NASA SRX car. 186 hp with just a stock motor and tuning is what I need to beat the turbo cars!
> 
> Mike *


A couple thoughts. Andreas has a sr16ve head for sale right now real cheap. That put on a good block should net you 190whp with some decent I/H/E. I got 180whp and I don't even have the sr16 cams in there yet.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> *Correction: Added S3's
> 
> 151.3whp and 135.4 ft.lbs
> 
> *


on my turbo motor i went from 233 to 258 with the s3 install. ambient temp on the 233 run was in the 60's vs the 258 run which was done in 95* weather. 
shawn


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I ran 143.6HP & 136.4TQ last Friday. This is with intake, header, exhaust, pulleys and advanced timing. I'm hoping I'll get some good numbers with a set of S3's.


----------

